# Del Bay



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open CBs to 2nd series: 1, 2, 4, 6-10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 20, 22, 24-28, 30-32, 35-38, 41, 44-48, 50-56. Meet at pole barn at 8 AM tomorrow #15 starts.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you ... any more reports of call backs appreciated!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to LB: 1, 3, 4, 6, 9-11, 15-20, 26, 27, 29, 30, 34, 36-40, 42-45, 48, 50, 55-57
stsrts with #16


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to third series (water blind): 1, 3, 6, 11, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 26, 27, 29, 34, 37, 38, 43, 44, 48, and 57. (19 back) Water blind starts at 8AM at Rebel Ridge Farm in the back.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any new news for the Open and Q?
Thanks in advance
Freya


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open: Dave Opseth wins with Charlie (gives her her FC and qualifies her for National)
Am: Dave Opseth wins with Ready (gives her her AFC and qualifies her for National Am)
2nd: Jenny Grasse & Nitro
3rd: John Stouffer
4th: Jeff Lyons and Hudson
RJ: Alex Abraham and Tucker
Jam: Pat Martin and Finnegan

Last series in Am was extraordinarily difficult. EVERY dog handled (and mine picked up)

There are more Jams but I don't have them sorry!

Congrats to all!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

JKOttman said:


> Open: Dave Opseth wins with Charlie (gives her her FC and qualifies her for National)
> Am: Dave Opseth wins with Ready (gives her her AFC and qualifies her for National Am)
> 2nd: Jenny Grasse & Nitro
> 3rd: John Stouffer
> ...


Thanks for the update.

Congrats to all as well


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave and Charli!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Any new news for the Open and* Q*?
> Thanks in advance
> Freya


Mark Mosher won the Q with With Myra and Steven Fuguet's "Raidar".
Thats two wins in in the last couple or so weeks for "Raidar".......

Congtats to all involved.....

john


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats to Alex and Tucker young dog does very good


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dave and Cheryl Richardson, on Charli's win and Qualifying for the Nationals!

Rita


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations Dave. You had an awesome weekend !!! 
Great job !!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Dave, great weekend!


----------

